# Replacing anodes on Suzuki 140



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

I am wanting to replace the anodes on my motor. I took the bolt out of the casing around the anode, but I couldn't pry the piece off easily and I didn't want to damage it trying to remove it. Is there any trick to getting it off. I noticed the casing is threaded larger than the bolt that goes through it. Is there some sort of tool to get it off?

I found a picture of my motor online. The anodes I am trying to get to are on the right side of the picture.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

is this your motor , if so why are you replacing anodes


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

No that is not my motor, it is a pic I found online. My looks just like it though. I am replacing them because I just got the boat this year and wanted to make sure everything is up to date.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Tap them with a wood dowel and a hammer to break them loose. Just change mine this week. They will have aluminum oxide all over them looking like salt crystals. This kind of maked them stick a bit. You wont hurt them. When removing the actual anode, I found that it was best to grab the old anode with some channel locks and turn. tap the bolt out of the old anode with a flat punch if they are stuck. Clean the bolts up after you remove them. What year is this motor? If it is pre 2007, you should look at getting the exhaust plug removed from the engine mount. It is a ferrous metal plug in an aluminum housing, that will erode the aluminum to the point of eating a complete hole through it. It rots from the inside out, by galvanic corrosion. It's not a matter of if, it is when it will rot the engine mount out. Suzuki will not acknowledge a defect and attrinutes it to corrosion. Ya think? They do not put the plug there on 2007+ models. No problem tho, yea right. The plug is not needed, and I just had mine welded shut. I had to drill the plugs out, because they were already corroded in place. Only 260 hours on my motors and they are 05's. I will attach a couple of links to show what I am referring to.
http://www.marineengine.com/boat-forum/showthread.php?376579-Engine-holder-problem-anyone-else

http://www.navagear.com/2007/11/01/my-johnsons-fixed/


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

BuckWild said:


> Tap them with a wood dowel and a hammer to break them loose. Just change mine this week. They will have aluminum oxide all over them looking like salt crystals. This kind of maked them stick a bit. You wont hurt them. When removing the actual anode, I found that it was best to grab the old anode with some channel locks and turn. tap the bolt out of the old anode with a flat punch if they are stuck. Clean the bolts up after you remove them. What year is this motor? If it is pre 2007, you should look at getting the exhaust plug removed from the engine mount. It is a ferrous metal plug in an aluminum housing, that will erode the aluminum to the point of eating a complete hole through it. It rots from the inside out, by galvanic corrosion. It's not a matter of if, it is when it will rot the engine mount out. Suzuki will not acknowledge a defect and attrinutes it to corrosion. Ya think? They do not put the plug there on 2007+ models. No problem tho, yea right. The plug is not needed, and I just had mine welded shut. I had to drill the plugs out, because they were already corroded in place. Only 260 hours on my motors and they are 05's. I will attach a couple of links to show what I am referring to.
> http://www.marineengine.com/boat-forum/showthread.php?376579-Engine-holder-problem-anyone-else
> 
> http://www.navagear.com/2007/11/01/my-johnsons-fixed/



Thanks for the tips and yes the motor is pre-2007. It is a 2005. Did you take the motor somewhere to get it fixed? If so who did it? I would like to get hat taken care of.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

jer4011 said:


> Thanks for the tips and yes the motor is pre-2007. It is a 2005. Did you take the motor somewhere to get it fixed? If so who did it? I would like to get hat taken care of.


I did the removal of the old plugs and had a guy weld the holes up. A friend with 03 motors had one of them corrode completely through. his are welded now also. There are a number of welding shops around. They can probably remove the plugs also. it just depends on where you live. Just make sure they are comfortable welding cast aluminum. If you need some more information, shoot me a PM.


----------

